
U.S. sees first coronavirus case of unknown origin in Bay Area - aazaa
https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/new-coronavirus-case-Northern-California-origin-15087310.php
======
erentz
Patient was transferred to UC Davis last Wednesday. Apparently UC Davis asked
the CDC to test for COVID-19 but CDC refuses because the patient did not fit
their strict requirements. Four days later CDC does test and patient is found
positive.

Meanwhile in Korea they’ve developed bed side tests and are conducting
hundreds every day. Thousands of tests have been performed in Italy. So on.
I’m quite disappointed in the CDC which I used to hold in high regard. The
reputation of the CDC has well and truly been destroyed by this pandemic.
Maybe they can rebuild it but it’s not looking good.

~~~
fludlight
Why didn't UC Davis test the patient themselves? Why did they need the CDC's
permission?

~~~
RandomBK
Only lab capable of performing the test is CDC at this moment.

------
almost_usual
First time I’ve heard Sacramento referenced as the “Bay Area”.

If it’s in Sacramento it’s highly likely there are undetected cases in the Bay
though.

~~~
masonic
"patient is a _Solano County resident_ and is being _treated_ in Sacramento
County"

~~~
downerending
I read "Sonoma" county. Wonder if that was wrong.

~~~
masonic
Both are Bay Area counties (have bay waterfronts).

